# "Suele pasar"



## Xoksy

Guten Tag!

Me gustaria saber como podría traducirse esta expresión tan usada en español al alemán. Diría que es "passiert" pero no estoy seguro. ¿Podría también ser "Das geht vielen so?"

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## kunvla

Holla, Xoksy:

Antes que nada te doy la bienvenida a los Foros de WR.

En cuanto a tu consulta, el "Suele pasar" se puede traducir de varias formas que puedan tener varios significados. Así pues, no se te puede dar una traducción adecuada sin saber el contexto, el cual seguramente nos podrías facilitar.

Saludos,


----------



## Xoksy

Gracias por la bienvenida!

Pues por ejemplo, en el caso de que un cliente haya perdido las llaves o su documento de identidad. Sería en ese contexto. Algo que a cualquiera nos puede pasar.

Un saludo.


----------



## kunvla

A bote pronto se me ocurren las siguientes frases:

_Das kann jedem mal passieren!
So geht es uns allen schon mal!_

Y hay muchas otras que seguramente te comentarán otros compañeros del foro.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Xoksy, adhiero al comentario de Kunvla complementándolo:

*suele pasar*
das kommt schon mal vor 
es passiert eben 
das gibt’s [kommt vor]
*suele pasar que..*.
es kommt oft [o häufig] vor, dass ...
*es algo que suele pasar *
so was kommt oft vor
*a veces suele pasar*
*eso suele pasar a veces*
manchmal ist es so
manchmal passiert es eben

*eso suele pasar hasta en las familias bien avenidas *
das kommt in den besten Familien vor 

Saludos


----------



## Xoksy

Muchas gracias por la ayuda! me ha sido de utilidad


----------

